# Accutuane and Muscle Damage



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just been reading up on accutane and seems it can cause muscle and bone damage, 15% of patients suffered from this:

http://www.accutanenews.com/bone_muscle_damage.html

One of the articles? oppinions on this. I am supposed to be getting this treatment soon (accutane course) and if theres a posibility of this I will be saying no to it. Bodybuilding is most important. Spots cause me a slight depression and stress, but loss of muscle or muscular damage would cause me to the worst depression.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bumpppp.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh it does - oh no what should i do.. i have been taking it for 2 and a half months now and all i have experianced is Dry lips, eyes and dehydration.. oh and eczema. Theres all kinds of side affects labeled with accutane, 99% on this forum who have taken it will probably tell you they just mild symtoms. They have to put EVERY possible side effect on the label, along with every other prescription drug, find some other tablets and read through them.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah but 15% seemed pretty high tbh. I can deal with dry this and that, and all other side effects, eczema is horrid though, sure it's not just rashes?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

If you have only slight spots I wouldn't be taking accutane personally.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i have to say, and this is my opinion

anyone who takes gear and accutane needs their head testing to be honest

not saying anyone in here is doing that but if they are have a word with yourself

on topic - who gives a fook, next we'll be back on the fact brocoli gives you cancer, 15% is next to nothing

useful link for you

http://www.mhra.gov.uk/Safetyinformation/Generalsafetyinformationandadvice/Product-specificinformationandadvice/Isotretinoinforsevereacne/index.htm


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

2 months into my 4 month roaccutane course (think I was on an average dosage) I had to stop playing sports as my bones felt to weak and my legs felt like lead after 10 mins on the field.

Took a few months to get over this (not sure If i did fully tbh).

Thing is alot of people blame everything that happens to them after accutane, on accutane.

Accutane made me depressed while on it, quite badly. Although that might have been something to do with the initial breakout etc. I had clear skin for 6 months. All in all, it was nowhere near worth it for me. My vision got worse during and never recovered fully after accutane (I now wear glasses for certain things), and I have some keloid (raised) scars on my back from the intitial breakout which I had never had before.

If the benefits outweight the risks then you can work it out for yourself. Its helped alot of people, but the truth is they dont know the mechanism of how it works and if you believe some people on the net, causes unexplanable illnesses, organ damage 10years down the line.

It did nothing for me, 5 years on I still have moderate acne. All I got were the sides.

Im not trying to scare you, but it is a powerful drug, think about it before you use it.


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like something to steer clear of mate, especially considering the stress lifting can put on the skeletal structure.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm on accutane, and I've been breaking PB's and am stronger than ever. Also grown to a pound (LOL) past my previous heaviest...I knew it caused joint issues etc. and it was a risk I was willing to take, the misery of being a spotty **** isn't worth putting up with over a small risk such as that.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mixed views on it. Guess it's one of these things. It affects some worse then others. Just a risk you take?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

You will have to decide, for me it was 100% worth taking through having depression, something needed to change


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

No muscle loss or damage. Lift heavy and no problems with sore joints beyond the usual aches and pains.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Fair play, well been to hospital today, got 2 different creams, hospital pescribed. I'll get the names of them when I receive them, but I'll run that, and report results back each week. If these do not work im getting accutane.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive been on accutane for about a month now, aswell as AAS. Im on 40mg per day and it seems to be doing the trick, dry lips and flakey skin the only sides Im experiencing.


----------



## HammerThePro (Oct 16, 2009)

If you're worried about side effects, just do a really low dose. Like 10mg/day or may 20mg. The bad side effects usually only happen with higher doses.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I ran 20mg/day through my whole last cycle getting ready for a photoshoot. Noticed nothing but dry lips mate,

Everyone says you cant go on sunbeds because your burn etc..

I tanned twice a week ,lifted as heavy as normal not joint pain and all that sh*t.

Accuatane is the only thing that stops me getting spots from Tren


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Lets see here....

Accutane damage > any AAS cycle doubled up with no pct

Stuff it horrible.... and does'nt work all the time.


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

I ran it when i was 16ish fo 9 months. Weighing 92kg i was on 90mg a day for 6 months and then 60mg a day for 3 months. The only sides i ever got were dry skin and lips but within the first couple of weeks my acne got worse but then after that it worked amazingly.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Who here has finished a course of accutane then started a course of AAS? Do the spots comes back?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

dusher said:


> Who here has finished a course of accutane then started a course of AAS? Do the spots comes back?


Impossible to answer for you


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

dusher said:


> Who here has finished a course of accutane then started a course of AAS? Do the spots comes back?


Hmmm I'd be interested to hear anyones experience on this as well.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

dusher said:


> Who here has finished a course of accutane then started a course of AAS? Do the spots comes back?


Bumping this to see if anyone can answer... Cheers


----------

